# Shooting from a climber



## Silver Mallard (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey all,
I have trouble shooting from my climber, especially with my 58" and 62" bows. I feel like I can't get to my draw length or achieve proper form without my limbs hitting the stand. Do any of you have a similar issue? 
My climber is a summit viper. I also own an older ol man but haven't got up the nerve to go up in it yet.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 27, 2013)

I gave up trying to hunt from climbers with rails. I know of several who do well from them but not me. I have never found the perfect climber for my longbows so I use lock-ons now.


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 27, 2013)

It's hard to shoot out of one with rails. I shot a spike last year out of a API , but I was sitting down. There were 3 of them and he was the one that came to my left. I've got a summit openshot that doesn't have rails, and I can do pretty good out of it, but I agree with Al, the lock on's are the way to go. 

If you trust your harness, lean out against the rail to get some clearance.


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 28, 2013)

I've successfully shot a 62" and a 64" out of a climber with rails. Once I get the platform where I want it, I lower the seat until the rails are at knee height. It's not the most comfortable sitting position, and you have to come up a lot to stand, but I try to stand as much as I can anyway.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 28, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> I've successfully shot a 62" and a 64" out of a climber with rails. Once I get the platform where I want it, I lower the seat until the rails are at knee height.



This and loc ons.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 28, 2013)

I dont have any issues shooting out of my goliath. I adjust the seat so it is sitting as high as possible. I have never had a limb hit a rail. The first deer I ever shot with a longbow was out of it and I shot sitting down.


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 28, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> This and loc ons.


Yep.  I prefer Loc-ons but usually end up shooting more critters out of climbers.  

I have a 66" longbow and no problems shooting out of my Ol Man or Gorilla.  Turn the top, seat portion of the Ol Man upside down so the "shooting rail" becomes more like a footrest.  Its easier to shoot to your right out of the climbers, so set up accordingly (facing more to the left than you would normally).  Just a few suggestions. Good Luck!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Aug 28, 2013)

API PREDATOR...no rail

66" Jack Howard...no problem.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2013)

Skunkhound said:


> I've successfully shot a 62" and a 64" out of a climber with rails. Once I get the platform where I want it, I lower the seat until the rails are at knee height. It's not the most comfortable sitting position, and you have to come up a lot to stand, but I try to stand as much as I can anyway.



This for me.
I replaced the seat on my Viper with a mesh seat. The mesh is comfortable enough for the little bit of sitting I do. But the best thing, the back of my knees push the mesh seat back to the tree and out of the way, quietly.

If you are wearing a good safety harness, and have your tether at the right height, you can lean away from the tree and gain a good bit more clearance to draw and shoot.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2013)

The best replacement seat, (or net), I found is this Hazmore Products.
It is cheap enough, easy to install, and works for me.
They make these seats to fit Lone Wolf, Ole Man, API's and such.

I have heard too of using trampoline netting to make a seat.


----------



## BlakeA23 (Aug 28, 2013)

Sell both of those stands, and get a Lone Wolf Hand Climber.


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 28, 2013)

bam_bam said:


> I dont have any issues shooting out of my goliath. I adjust the seat so it is sitting as high as possible. I have never had a limb hit a rail. The first deer I ever shot with a longbow was out of it and I shot sitting down.



Ditto. 

I have two Goliaths. I've shot deer with everything out of them. Never had an issue. 

But you are going to have to adapt. I'm 6'0" and have no issue at a comfortable height with my stands. Even my ladders have rails. But I hate heights.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2013)

BlakeA23 said:


> Sell both of those stands, and get a Lone Wolf Hand Climber.



I have tried one. For me, it did not climb well, was a bit noisy, somewhat unstable, did not set up comfortably in the tree, the plastic frame twisted quite a bit, was not very solid when set and I do not like a top frame without a front rail.

I hunted last season from a Viper Elite. Too expensive for what it is, (it costs almost as much as a Lone Wolf), but goodness, what a stand. Only 14 pounds too.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 28, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> The best replacement seat, (or net), I found is this Hazmore Products.
> It is cheap enough, easy to install, and works for me.
> They make these seats to fit Lone Wolf, Ole Man, API's and such.
> 
> I have heard too of using trampoline netting to make a seat.



Wow Jeff thanks for posting this. I need a new seat and this looks great! I am ordering one right now....cheap as they are I might get 2 and rat hole one.


----------



## BlakeA23 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> I have tried one. For me, it did not climb well, was a bit noisy, somewhat unstable, did not set up comfortably in the tree, the plastic frame twisted quite a bit, was not very solid when set and I do not like a top frame without a front rail.
> 
> I dont know what was plastic on your lone wolf, but everything on mine is solid, very quiet and stable, compact to 4 inches and only 17 pounds. i do understand about how some people wouldnt like the open front, all im saying is there are no excuses about the stand being in the way when a shot is present.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2013)

BlakeA23 said:


> Jake Allen said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried one. For me, it did not climb well, was a bit noisy, somewhat unstable, did not set up comfortably in the tree, the plastic frame twisted quite a bit, was not very solid when set and I do not like a top frame without a front rail.
> ...


----------



## John Abbott (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree with Jake, I used one for several seasons and sold it and went back to my API bowhunter. I also just ordered the replacement seat that Jake referenced above.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2013)

bam_bam said:


> Wow Jeff thanks for posting this. I need a new seat and this looks great! I am ordering one right now....cheap as they are I might get 2 and rat hole one.



You are welcome Chris. This net seat makes the stand a lot easier to pack up, and set up too.
Dennis is who told me about these seats last year, but he could not remember where he had seen them, or who made them.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 28, 2013)

I have shot deer from an API GS and a Summit Viper and I was using a 66 or 68" longbow. I just sit with the seat pretty low so that when I stand it doesn't interfere with the bow.
Now shooting deer at big angles can always be a problem from stands and especially climbers with rails. I have been lucky that most of the deer I killed came by the front or slightly off side of the stand, making shooting easy.
I now have two Ol man stands and I like them as I use the rifle rest in the down position as a foot rest. It makes the stand sit like an easy chair and there is not much in front to get in the way of a shot.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 28, 2013)

I had a lone wolf and by the time I got 18' up I was wore out. It was uncomfortable too. I use loc ons or a Summit bushmaster. No problem.RC


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 28, 2013)

frankwright said:


> I have shot deer from an API GS and a Summit Viper and I was using a 66 or 68" longbow. I just sit with the seat pretty low so that when I stand it doesn't interfere with the bow.
> Now shooting deer at big angles can always be a problem from stands and especially climbers with rails. I have been lucky that most of the deer I killed came by the front or slightly off side of the stand, making shooting easy.
> I now have two Ol man stands and I like them as I use the rifle rest in the down position as a foot rest. It makes the stand sit like an easy chair and there is not much in front to get in the way of a shot.




That stand is very similar o the ol man I own. I may try and get up in it over the weekend. I'm not the thinnest dude around. May need a fat tree. I do like the idea of lowering the platform on the summit though. I mostly shoot without much of a cant to the bow, and the string or lower limb usually hit the stand or get in the way some.

Thanks for all of the tips fellas!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 29, 2013)

Silver Mallard said:


> Hey all,
> I have trouble shooting from my climber, especially with my 58" and 62" bows. I feel like I can't get to my draw length or achieve proper form without my limbs hitting the stand. Do any of you have a similar issue?
> My climber is a summit viper. I also own an older ol man but haven't got up the nerve to go up in it yet.



I bought a used Summit Open Shot climber when I bought my recurve a couple of years ago.

It's the only way to go if hunting from a climber with a recurve if you ask me.

I hunt exclusively from lock ons or that open shot climber when hunting with my recurve.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 29, 2013)

I like my Treewalker Pro-mag.  When I get up in the tree, I can just unscrew one side of the rail and swing it out of the way.


----------



## ddauler (Aug 30, 2013)

A lot of folks use vipers and longbows put the top part high so you can lean against it and bottom limb can go under it.


----------



## markland (Sep 4, 2013)

I use Ol' Man climbers and it can be a big problem and has cost me in the past so now I just make sure and keep my upper part down lower so my knees are actually just above the front bar and if I have time when the deer shows up will drop it down to the bottom platform to get it out of the way or I just make sure to lean forward and keep my bow outside.  But I do try to keep my stand positioned so I am shooting from the front or right side of the stand and have more room for the lower limb, shooting back to the left is more trouble.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow! Lots of great info. Thanks for the tips fellas. I have been practicing from my summit and my ol man and believe I now have it worked out. I mainly had an issue with the lower limb smacking the top portion of the stand. Got to be very aggravating!


----------

